# Alec Bradley event, Charlottesville, va



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

We are having an Alec Bradley cigar tasting event at the Cville Smoke Shop on Saturday September 27, 2008 from 4-8pm. Please join us for another great event at our store. We will have specials on all Alec Bradly products, including the new Tempus, Trilogy, MAXX, MAXX traditional, Special Blend and Occidental cigars. As usual we will have raffles for great door prizes and libations for those that want to partake. 

We look forward to seeing everyone that can make it.

Jim and Suzanne Carlson
Cville Smoke Shop
434-975-1175


----------

